# Updated: Heller takes Iowa job



## Jason Svoboda

Lots of Tweets out there tonight saying that Rick Heller would be a good fit for Iowa. Iowa is not renewing their head coach so the job will be open this off-season. Would suck to lose Heller... he seems to be building a good program.


Iowa coach Jack Dahm's contract will not be renewed after 10 seasons: http://t.co/upxXjdwtEP First guy I'd call: Indiana State's Rick Heller— Aaron Fitt (@aaronfitt) May 23, 2013



Would think #Iowa targets #IndianaState HC Rick Heller and #DBU HC Dan Heefner. Heefner is great, and is an Iowa City native. #B1G #Hawkeyes— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) May 24, 2013


----------



## landrus13

It`d suck to lose Heller but he`ll probably be targeted for numerous positions.


----------



## BlueSycamore

jlandrus23 said:


> It`d suck to lose Heller but he`ll probably be targeted for numerous positions.



Name another position ????????????


----------



## BankShot

Actually think he'd have greater success as a Hawkeye, given his years of NAME RECOGNITION in that area. Now completing his 4th season @ ISU, he's far from duplicating Coach Warn's once-dominant collegiate recruiting "system" in Indiana, as evidenced by the rise of IU's program. Rarely did you ever see a top flight HS baseball recruit leave the Wabash Valley "nest" when Warn was in his prime.

Heller is a great coach, but it takes more than just "knowing baseball" to succeed at this level. At Iowa, he'll have significant resources and will be capable of building a nice program.


----------



## The Fungo

BankShot said:


> Actually think he'd have greater success as a Hawkeye, given his years of NAME RECOGNITION in that area. Now completing his 4th season @ ISU, he's far from duplicating Coach Warn's once-dominant collegiate recruiting "system" in Indiana, as evidenced by the rise of IU's program. Rarely did you ever see a top flight HS baseball recruit leave the Wabash Valley "nest" when Warn was in his prime.
> 
> Heller is a great coach, but it takes more than just "knowing baseball" to succeed at this level. At Iowa, he'll have significant resources and will be capable of building a nice program.


S

I would agree with you except for the "rise of the IU program". One good year is not a rise in the program. Look at Purdue last year. Tracy Smith is not going to take IU to the promised land anymore than Heller will take ISU there. They are both "good coaches" not great. Both programs are stepping stones in the business.Build them up and move on to something better.  Smith won't recruit instate kids and out of state kids that go there are going for a chance to start and play not to win championships. (Not that there is anything wrong with that, it is just a fact of life) Heck, You're not really going to build a great program in the "cold weather states" Notre Dame is about as close as it get.


----------



## BankShot

Pretty much agree, Fungo, but those sparkling new facilities sure are attractive to Sunbelt-based kids _overlooked_ by SEC & ACC schools.  It's not as bad as it used to be, especially given the traditional mobile scheduling of most schools & their "southern-based" pre-conf trips.


----------



## bluepower

Heller strikes me as someone who has felt at home in the mid-major level of college baseball. (Look at what Meggs is struggling with in the PAC 12.) I'll never best the farm on his staying at ISU, but I believe he'll be more comfortable here and will be more successful here, too. Money isn't everything to some people!


----------



## The Fungo

BankShot said:


> Pretty much agree, Fungo, but those sparkling new facilities sure are attractive to Sunbelt-based kids _overlooked_ by SEC & ACC schools.  It's not as bad as it used to be, especially given the traditional mobile scheduling of most schools & their "southern-based" pre-conf trips.



Went to the IU / ISU game. I must admit that is one sweet stadium. Talked to an IU fan at length and he said they still couldn't draw a crowd with the new facility. Only time will tell if Smith can build them up.


----------



## BankShot

Isn't it funny how Gloomington is a one-horse town...just think, they USED to have the Nation's top SWIM program under Doc Counsilman, and a great Soccer program.  Football? Gotta wonder if they'll ever develop the "spirit?" Watch an IU crowd...as opposed to MSU, MI, WI, etc. Most act as if it's funeral and need to told when to respond to an outstanding play. Gloomingtonites just don't have a clue...

BTW, *Melbourne Central Catholic* won the FHSAA 3A Baseball Championship this past week. They have a great coach (Tom Dooley, 25 yrs) and some pretty good looking players. *Melbourne HS* (Pete Donovan, 27 yrs) was 26-0 before losing in the 4A 2nd Round. Former ISU Recruiting Coordinator *BOB DOTY* (Sullivan HS '77) is now HC @ Viera HS nearby. It wouldn't hurt Coach Heller to "touch base" & _network_ for some quality talent out of this area. It can be done...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh I dono Bank, the Baseball team was ranked this past year. They had a top 10 NCAA Cross Country finish and are always solid in track...

As much as I hate Gloomington, I wouldn't call them a "one horse town".


----------



## BankShot

How 'bout one horse & 3 Shetland ponies...?:razz:


----------



## bent20

I'd rather not lose Hellar, but wouldn't be terribly upset if we did. Think our program has steadily improved for a while now and I think that would continue under a new coach.


----------



## bigsportsfan

What do we pay Heller, and what did the last Iowa coach make?


----------



## BankShot

bent20 said:


> I'd rather not lose Hellar, but wouldn't be terribly upset if we did. Think our program has steadily improved for a while now and I think that would continue under a new coach.



I've not been around Heller's program, so I have no idea what connections he's established within Indiana. If Heller elects to become a Hawkeye, I'd like to see ISU hire someone like MITCH HANNAH'S that KNOWS the area and has contacts in Indiana. Whether or not Hannahs is interested in the ISU job is another story. Wasn't he interviewed before Meggs was hired? With his boy developing solidly @ 2b, he might take another look since the younger Hannah's still has two years of eligibility remaining.

A Mitch Hannahs hire would also extend an olive branch to the Warn Era alumni, uniting 30 yrs. of ISU Baseball.


----------



## The Fungo

bent20 said:


> I'd rather not lose Hellar, but wouldn't be terribly upset if we did. Think our program has steadily improved for a while now and I think that would continue under a new coach.



I like the job Heller is doing and really don't want to lose him either. I would think that since Prettyman did the whole college baseball thing with his son that he is a big baseball fan. I am sure Prettyman would do a good job of bringing in someone to keep the program on the upside. I know he does not have a big budget, but as I have said before ISU is a good stepping stone for a good young coach.


----------



## TreeTop

bigsportsfan said:


> What do we pay Heller, and what did the last Iowa coach make?



Peanuts and too much.


----------



## BankShot

The Fungo said:


> I like the job Heller is doing and really don't want to lose him either. I would think that since Prettyman did the whole college baseball thing with his son that he is a big baseball fan. I am sure Prettyman would do a good job of bringing in someone to keep the program on the upside. I know he does not have a big budget, but as I have said before ISU is a good stepping stone for a good young coach.



I see where Cal-Fullerton is dancing again...

http://www.fullertontitans.com/sports/m-basebl/2012-13/releases/20130526r3l8ch


----------



## Sycamoooore

Dahm made around $100,000 last year and I believe Heller made around $75,000.  Not sure with camps etc. how that figures into their income.  Iowa would be a better financial situation for a coach.

I will say that Indiana State could really be viewed as a better job, for quite a few reasons.

1.  Weather.  Big difference between Iowa weather and S. Indiana weather. (especially with having a turf infield to work out on.) Lot's more opportunities for getting outside in the winter months in Indiana than in Iowa most years.  Not to mention, spring time is much more cooperative and mild. Decided advantage for ISU.


2.  MVC vs Big 10.  Most years, I would take the MVC over the Big 10 competition wise.  Not to mention that many of the MVC cities are generally better climate wise than the Big 10 schools are.  The Big 10 adding Nebraska certainly helped in both of those aspects some but I still think the baseball in the Valley is generally better than the Big 10 most years. The weather is the big factor here to me. It's close but factor in the weather/geography and the MVC wins.

3. Location, location, location.  Sure, U of Iowa is now the only D1 program in the state since UNI dropped baseball and Iowa State hasn't had it in quite a few years now.  The state of Iowa, while holding it's own for a state of their size, doesn't produce a ton of D1 talent year in and year out.  Indiana, on the other hand, has a pretty good talent base.

Not to mention, the Wabash Valley produces quite a few homegrown kids and ISU typically gets a player or 2 every year from basically right in town. Definite advantage for ISU here. This is a very big factor.

4. Facilities.  Indiana State has better baseball facilities.  From the field (sport turf vs grass), to the stadium (ISU's recent changes trump Iowa's pretty easily) .  Iowa doesn't have the use of an anytime, indoor hitting facility. They are at the mercy of the football program. I haven't seen ISU's but I've seen pictures and it seems ISU has a definite advantage here.

Iowa has made some promises as of late that they will be building a new baseball and softball facility and will be building a facility for indoor practices but the money hasn't been secured for this as of yet. I would guess it will be 6-10 years before these changes would be realized.  

Therefore, I have to give the nod to ISU.

5.  Travel:  If Iowa wants to play another D1 program, it has to travel to Minnesota, (4 1/2 hrs) Nebraska (4 1/2 hrs) or Illinois (3 3/4 hrs) Western Illinois 2 1/4 hr) Missouri (4 hours), Northwestern (3 3/4 hrs) Bradley is 2 1/4 hrs....you get the point, there just isn't as much opportunity for playing close teams. ISU has a definite advantage here and can be in the "South" in a relatively short time comparatively.

6.  Budget. See my first paragraph on salaries.  Advantage certainly goes to Iowa. In shear dollars for the program, I am guessing that Iowa has an advantage here. By how much, I am not sure. Obviously, that is a big deal. So I'll give the advantage to Iowa.  In particular, if Iowa were to build a winner, they would have a much larger war chest to draw from with big time football and basketball money to draw from.  Hawkeye fans are great fans when you win.  If ISU wins, it's supported probably a bit more than when not but for the most part, "it is what it is".  Current advantage Iowa. HUGE potential advantage Iowa.  (the argument could be made that Iowa hasn't committed much of anything compared to ISU lately though when you look at the facilities.

7. Community and administrative support.  Support wise, ISU has had a much bigger advantage from it's administration as evidenced by the facility upgrades and the fact that ISU will be hosting the MVC tournament next year.  Prettyman has been pretty vocal about his support and shown it.  Barta at Iowa?  Meh....Sure, he dumped Dahm and one could argue that he is trying to support baseball.......Until you put $ where your mouth is....BS.

Terre Haute seems to do a pretty good job of supporting baseball.  Sure, it's not to the level of Wichita but it's not bad.  I have to give ISU the edge here as well.  I think it is somewhat like the budget situation though....If Iowa built it....they would probably come.  At least probably better than what Terre Haute would be able to do. But that's probably a guess..



So, overall, I think ISU is probably a better situation than Iowa.  Heller being from Iowa would obviously be the big draw for him. Baseball isn't as popular in Iowa as it is in Indiana.  If someone can come in and build Iowa into a winner, they'd probably name the field after them....wait....they already have that.  But Duane Banks didn't "win" so much as have a consistent product and stayed for a long time.  

those rebuilding (or in this case, BUILDING) jobs are sometimes very intriguing. The key will be the level of comittment to facilities that Iowa is able to give. I just don't see them being able to have anything in place within 5 years. Maybe they should have extended Dahm's contract another year and got closer to getting $ for facilities and it would be more attractive.  I'm kind of worried that Iowa could put themselves in a bad position here if they make the wrong hire (because they have to settle).  

It sounds like they haven't even called the Iowa Western Coach. Regardless of whether you intend to hire the guy, he still deserves a call.  

Sorry so long..just some thoughts.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

There is a lot of food for thought here.  Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Sycamoooore

Maybe Iowa will be able to hire Gene Stephenson?  It  would save ISU some hassle AND Gene wouldn't even have to change his "color wheel"......


Just sayin':razz:


----------



## Bluethunder

I dont think that is outside the realm of possibilities.  I think Stephenson will end up somewhere and will go for the record for wins.


----------



## Bally #50

I actually think that if he is shopping........ hell, why not check out WSU? It's sounds like it might be a better step than Iowa!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #46 said:


> I actually think that if he is shopping........ hell, why not check out WSU? It's sounds like it might be a better step than Iowa!



I have seen some pretty ridiculous posts on this board;  this is the worst of all!  Assuming you were both sane and sober when you wrote this, what are you saying???  We DO NOT WANT HIM TO GO TO THE ENEMY.  Now that the jayz are gone there is no doubt who is my most disliked (mom didn't like me to hate anything) team in the Valley.  Are you a Shocker in drag or what?  It hurts to think that this is could be the real Bally instead of the bleed Blue guy I thought you were.  I'm going to sign off now and contact Roy Hibbert for some ideas as to tactfully handle this entire situation.  I've not been this disappointed since I discovered I couldn't see the face of the Lone Ranger by scraping his mask off the Wheaties box.
:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Bally #50

Sycamore Proud said:


> I have seen some pretty ridiculous posts on this board;  this is the worst of all!  Assuming you were both sane and sober when you wrote this, what are you saying???  We DO NOT WANT HIM TO GO TO THE ENEMY.  Now that the jayz are gone there is no doubt who is my most disliked (mom didn't like me to hate anything) team in the Valley.  Are you a Shocker in drag or what?  It hurts to think that this is could be the real Bally instead of the bleed Blue guy I thought you were.  I'm going to sign off now and contact Roy Hibbert for some ideas as to tactfully handle this entire situation.  I've not been this disappointed since I discovered I couldn't see the face of the Lone Ranger by scraping his mask off the Wheaties box.
> :razz::razz::razz:


First, I don't want him to go, period. I am not sure you have EVER responded to anything I said like that but my old friend SP is likely pulling my leg a bit. Again, the ol' sarcasm bug took over. I like Rick and hope he stays for a long time. But I will say, he did come to us from the ENEMY, or at least one of them, Northern Iowa, who had a damn good program for sure when they dropped the sport. Since I don't pay attention to emoticons, I have no clue what they mean but tell me I have NOT lost one of my biggest allies, Proud? I hope you wake up early and ease my mind.

My "bleed in blue" existence has been severely tested in the past few months, as you might have picked up on, but trust me, when the bell tolls to start a new year in Sycamore sports, I will find a way to get a transfusion before it happens.


----------



## BankShot

Bluethunder said:


> I dont think that is outside the realm of possibilities.  I think Stephenson will end up somewhere and will go for the record for wins.



Ya, there's plenty of empty septic systems in America look'n for "fill material!":dead:
That's one surety in college sports...there's ALWAYS a home for a displaced coach, regardless of values or ethics.
And yes, it would be a shame for Stephenson to become the all-time NCAA record holder for baseball wins. Not the type of model that you wanna flash to America. You'd think the Shocker's would see this "record" as a perpetual asset to their program, thus keeping ol' Geno "hang'n on." But then again, maybe they're not too proud of his demeanor either.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aWFaZgwerY

*Boy has choreography improved over the past 1/2 century!
(Vanilla Fudge - "Keep Me Hanging On")


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #46 said:


> First, I don't want him to go, period. I am not sure you have EVER responded to anything I said like that but* my old friend SP is likely pulling my leg a bit*. Again, the ol' sarcasm bug took over. I like Rick and hope he stays for a long time. But I will say, he did come to us from the ENEMY, or at least one of them, Northern Iowa, who had a damn good program for sure when they dropped the sport. Since I don't pay attention to emoticons, I have no clue what they mean but tell me I have NOT lost one of my biggest allies, Proud? I hope you wake up early and ease my mind.
> 
> My "bleed in blue" existence has been severely tested in the past few months, as you might have picked up on, but trust me, when the bell tolls to start a new year in Sycamore sports, I will find a way to get a transfusion before it happens.



It was all in fun Bally.  This was just another of my feeble attempts at humor.  I'm sorry if anyone took it any other way.


----------



## Bally #50

Sycamore Proud said:


> It was all in fun Bally.  This was just another of my feeble attempts at humor.  I'm sorry if anyone took it any other way.


That's OK, my friend. I sure didn't read it that way at first and I figure that the two of us are in synch more than almost everybody on here so it threw me for a loop reading it initially. Yesterday was a rather awkward day on Sycamore Pride so I was thinking almost anything could happen.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #46 said:


> That's OK, my friend. I sure didn't read it that way at first and I figure that the two of us are in synch more than almost everybody on here so it threw me for a loop reading it initially. Yesterday was a rather awkward day on Sycamore Pride so I was thinking almost anything could happen.



Understood!
Go Trees!


----------



## Sycamoooore

Get a room....:whack:


----------



## Sycamoooore

Some on the Iowa board are saying that someone has put the full court press on Heller and he may now be considering the job. I cannot confirm this as true but thought it might spur some discussion. 

Anyone hearing anything?

http://iowa.rivals.com/forum.asp?sid=940&fid=1109&style=2


----------



## bluepower

Here's the final post on the Iowa baseball fan boards concerning Heller possibly talking with Iowa:

"Good news.  I was told that Heller might now be in the mix.  Apparently some folks at Iowa have really put the full court press on trying to get him interested in the job and it appears that he may be at least willing to talk more specifics.  I'm not saying he will be offered the job or he would even accept the job if offered.  But it does appear that there is at least some interest from him which was not there a month ago.

Sounds like interviews will begin next week."

6/13 12:22 PM | IP: Logged

Personally, I would have hope that had he been interested in the job, he would have gotten serious earlier than now.  We lost Meggs in a mid-summer deal, but we were very lucky that Heller was available.  Most of the good coaches already have their commitments made for the upcoming year at this point. I would be very disappointed if Heller jumped ship this late in the game.  I think he likes ISU pretty well and it fits his style well.  We'll see...


----------



## The Fungo

bluepower said:


> Here's the final post on the Iowa baseball fan boards concerning Heller possibly talking with Iowa:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would have hope that had he been interested in the job, he would have gotten serious earlier than now.  We lost Meggs in a mid-summer deal, but we were very lucky that Heller was available.  Most of the good coaches already have their commitments made for the upcoming year at this point. I would be very disappointed if Heller jumped ship this late in the game.  I think he likes ISU pretty well and it fits his style well.  We'll see...



I don't know or haven't heard squat, but I would tend to agree with Bluepower. I think if he was really interested he would have been gone by now. I, too, would be disappointed if he left now. I would think in order for him to leave at this time it would have to be an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## bent20

Guess Iowa fans are also asking if the school should even keep the baseball program. UNI and Iowa State dumped baseball and Iowa isn't doing much to invest in the program. So if you're Hellar would you want to go back into a situation similar to what you had at UNI, where they could send you and your program packing at any minute?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> Guess Iowa fans are also asking if the school should even keep the baseball program. UNI and Iowa State dumped baseball and Iowa isn't doing much to invest in the program. So if you're Hellar would you want to go back into a situation similar to what you had at UNI, where they could send you and your program packing at any minute?



Excellent point--a school with a solid commitment to baseball could be much more attractive to any coach than a "big time" program that is not on solid ground.


----------



## BankShot

Any other Big Ten schools w/o baseball?


----------



## bent20

BankShot said:


> Any other Big Ten schools w/o baseball?



Wisconsin. They haven't had a baseball team in more than 20 years. Not sure about Maryland and Rutgers.

I was told Iowa needs a facilities upgrade and has the lowest paid coach in the conference.

http://www.blackheartgoldpants.com/news/2013/5/23/4360596/jack-dahm-fired-iowa-hawkeyes-baseball


----------



## BankShot

Not your most desirable collegiate "field of dreams"...


----------



## bent20

Collegiate baseball doesn't do well in Iowa for the same reason it doesn't do well in most northern states, the February to May season just kills it. They have some great minor league ball parks here, so a normal baseball season (May to August) can be quite successful. Just another area where college athletics fails because of the rules they apply. It's never made sense to me why colleges can offer summer courses, but they don't have any summer time athletics.


----------



## bluepower

Interviews for the open Iowa job are next week and Rick Heller is supposedly on the short list.  Here's a fresh article from Perfect Game on the three candidates that are most likely to get the position...and yes, Heller is one of the three:

http://www.blackheartgoldpants.com/...8/update-on-the-iowa-baseball-coaching-search


----------



## bent20

bluepower said:


> Interviews for the open Iowa job are next week and Rick Heller is supposedly on the short list.  Here's a fresh article from Perfect Game on the three candidates that are most likely to get the position...and yes, Heller is one of the three:
> 
> http://www.blackheartgoldpants.com/...8/update-on-the-iowa-baseball-coaching-search



Just to be clear. That write up is from Blackheartgoldpants, an Iowa fan site, with quoted tweets from a columnist for the perfect game. If they take Heller, can we get the guy from Western Iowa? I like that resume.


----------



## Sycamoooore

bent20 said:


> Just to be clear. That write up is from Blackheartgoldpants, an Iowa fan site, with quoted tweets from a columnist for the perfect game. If they take Heller, can we get the guy from Western Iowa? I like that resume.



I think that would be a great "get" for ISU.  Bob Warn, if I remember correctly, came from Iowa Western.  

I had previously heard that Rardin at IA Western hadn't even been contacted by Iowa. As an Iowa fan, I would be a bit upset if that chain of events happened. That's just my opinion though.  I think Rick is a fine coach and would do a good job at Iowa but to not even contact Rardin and talk to him about the position would be a HUGE mistake. 

From the article, it seems to appear that he might be in the mix though, so outrage averted if that is true. But from out here, it sounds that these names are all just speculation though.  Iowa is generally pretty tight lipped during the hiring process for athletics. 

Again, I think Rick would be a good hire but, if it's just between these 2 guys, my money would be on hiring the head coach from one of the top JUCO's in the country over the last decade that just happens to be in your own back yard.  I think Rick would be a "safe" hire but Rardin could very well be considered a home run hire for many Iowans.  

How pissed would some Iowa fans be if they hired Heller and ISU hired Rardin and Iowa didn't gain much ground in the future and ISU continued to grow and improve to the next level?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sources say Iowa has interviewed or is interviewing Creighton's Ed Servais and Indiana State's Rick Heller for baseball job. #hawkeyes— Jeff Johnson (@jeje66) June 25, 2013


----------



## bluepower

Here's an article that also mentions Heller.  Says two candidates were interviewed by a six-member panel and that more interviews would take place next week:

http://thegazette.com/2013/06/25/iowa-starts-interviews-for-baseball-coach/


----------



## bluepower

UPDATE (6/29): The decision is close and although Rick Heller is one of four or five prospects and has reportedly interviewed for the job, he IS NOT considered the top choice. Here's the latest:

http://www.blackheartgoldpants.com/...r-update-on-the-iowa-baseball-coaching-search


----------



## BankShot

SLU Baseball? Hell, I didn't know they even had a program.aperbag: The Hawkeye brass must be limited to the "muddy river crank bait budget" while casting for that big one!

ISU's Heller must've interviewed just to make peace w/ his in-laws...:whiteflag:


----------



## Sycamoooore

Yeah, it sure sounds like the SLU coach is the choice.  His resume is pretty impressive IMO despite SLU not having a big history.  He has won everywhere he has been. 

http://www.slubillikens.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=632620&SPID=93212&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=27200&ATCLID=205263761&Q_SEASON=2012 

One thing that was interesting was that as much experience as Hendrickson has at several places, he has spent most of his time in relative proximity. DII, JUCO and D-1 experience.  Looks like a great choice.


Really, all 4 candidates were pretty strong

It's interesting that Servais and Heller interviewed for the job despite many people believing that both of their current jobs are better than the Iowa job.  Although, many people believe the Iowa job COULD be a great opportunity if they can get the university to financially back the program because the state of Iowa WILL back them really well if they win. (unfortunate it has to go in that order)

There is quite a bit of frustration surrounding the slow moving process that Iowa employed for this search but this is nothing new regarding the way Iowa operates.  People see all of these other programs quickly naming new coaches and the Iowa fans feel like they are missing out by taking so long and being so secretive.


----------



## Sycamoooore

So if Heller is staying, that certainly leads to stability for ISU long term.  At least it would appear that way.  I would think that Iowa would be the one job that Heller might consider leaving for until ISU is winning the MVC year in and year out and bigger suitors come calling.  

How is the morale surrounding the program knowing that Rick was willing to consider a move?


----------



## bluepower

You can't blame Coach Heller for investigating the opportunity...but the idea that he is looking hurts like hell!  It is not good for morale...but the time of the year he's doing this doesn't really affect the team long-term...unless he leaves next week!

When Coach Meggs left suddenly, it was a shock to the team...but, although Heller had a different style, the team continued it's winning ways during the 2010 season. 

If Heller were to leave in mid-July, would we be able to get someone of Heller's ability to carry the program into a winning season in 2014?  The Meggs/Heller transition was very smooth.  It is not always that way...


----------



## BankShot

We've got the father of our 2B man that's been ready for the role for sometime, and he's just across the border in IL. He's an ex-ISU All-American under Coach Warn and could easily step into the role if Heller were to leave.


----------



## bluepower

Bankshot...I agree. He would make a great replacement, I think.  Time would tell if there was as smooth a transition as when Meggs left and Heller took the helm.  Heller benefitted from inheriting a program with solid players and good recruits that signed under Meggs.  This season was a re-building year with a need for pitching as well as hitting and fielding for 2014.  He would not be inheriting the kids coming out of the 2009 season and the recruits that contributed so quickly. At least it does not appear so on paper.


----------



## BankShot

Excellent points re: the ISU cupboard being bare, but I think the fact that Mitch Hannah's has been in the saddle of a good IL JC program for two decades indicates that networking is already wired and ready for the higher voltage. With the MVC Post-Season Tournament planned for TH next Spring, and Hannah's background during the late 80's under Coach Warn, it's a perfect match for ISU should Heller opt for Iowa. Frankly, given the dynamics of college baseball & the MLB draft,
we need more than a 3-5 yr & out coach. Bob Warn mastered the State of Indiana during his 30 yrs @ ISU...IU, Purdue, et al couldn't touch his "system." Sadly, all this work has disappeared today. Hannah's would be a Sycamore until retirement if the chips were to fall in place.


----------



## Sycamoooore

I thought he was out of coaching?


----------



## BankShot

Pres. of Lincoln Trail JC in Robinson now...questionable whether he'd be willing to step back into baseball, but ya never know, especially w/ his boy on the ISU squad. Here's a nice article about Mitch:

http://www.monroecountybeacononline.com/March_2011/Mar_31_2011_news.htm


----------



## Sycamoooore

Word is circling that Hendrickson from STL has removed his name from consideration.  That makes things more curious. 

I've also heard that Servais has no intention of taking the job but is simply negotiating for contractual purposes.  Maybe that is what StL coach was doing.  

WTBS, where is Heller at in his contract at ISU?


----------



## BankShot

Inked by ISU in 8/09:

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204774932

With a 5-yr. contract, he'd be entering into his FINAL season @ ISU.


----------



## BlueSycamore

http://iowa.rivals.com/forum.asp?sid=940&fid=1109&style=1

http://nebraska.rivals.com/showmsg.asp?fid=284&tid=165190355&mid=165190355&sid=928&style=2


----------



## BankShot

Did ya see that one thread...said that Hendrickson told the Hawks he had to have an artificial surface field...also questioned their "committment." - LOL (didn't feed the Hawkeye egos w/ that statement!)

Someone tell me...what the -ell has St. Louis ever accomplished in college baseball? This dude thinks he's Buzzy Bavasi...


----------



## Sycamoooore

He's right though. And, I think this Hendrickson fella appears to be a great coach and I can't blame him for saying what he did.  (StL, appears to be getting it done despite no past history.  I'm not going to throw them under the bus on this. They seem to be heading in a great direction)

 this whole interview process has been a debacle.  It sounds like the AD isn't even in the mix with this and they are using a Associate AD as they did when they didn't hire Heller the first time around. 

Iowa isn't committed.  They somehow think because they are in the B10 that THAT alone should carry enough weight for people to fall all over themselves to line up for the job.  Idiots.  

What a fiasco.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

As long as this has taken I am surprised that there is anybody still left to be considered, I would pull out because Iowa is definitely not overwhelmed with any of the prospects.


----------



## BankShot

LOL - Likewise, most of the "prospects" aren't overwhelmed by the thoughts of collegiate baseball in Iowa...at least there's a degree of "mutuality" here.

After checking Hendrickson's recent portfolio, I agree that he's shown a degree of limited success in collegiate ball (although not overwhelming)...the A-10 is nothing to brag about:

http://www.slubillikens.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=27200&ATCLID=205263761


----------



## Sycamoooore

BankShot said:


> After checking Hendrickson's recent portfolio, I agree that he's shown a degree of limited success in collegiate ball (although not overwhelming)...the A-10 is nothing to brag about:
> 
> http://www.slubillikens.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=27200&ATCLID=205263761



Respectfully, I disagree.  His success seems to be much more than just "limited".  Dig through his resume. The man is a winner and has won at a very high level at every place he has been. Small college, JUCO, DII and now DI.  

Not to mention, what he has done at StL is a bit remarkable. (Just named Hon. Mention as national coach of the year) I'm pretty impressed.  I know it is sometimes hard to see through the competitive side of things but the guy certainly appears to be an excellent coach.


----------



## BankShot

A-10 ball can't even match* Florida JC ball*...we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## The Fungo

Tweets from Kendall Rogers and Todd Golden are heating up again about coach Heller in the drivers seat for the Iowa job. Almost seems as no one else wants it. At this point in the ball game #!@& and get off the pot already !!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Heller is gone per Rick Semmler. Informed his players he was taking the job today.


----------



## agrinut

Wow, so late in the summer.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Now this feels like we just got crapped on.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Rick Heller Resigns To Take Head Coaching Position At Iowa*






Indiana State University Director of Athletics Ron Prettyman announced today (July 12) that head baseball coach Rick Heller has resigned his position in order to accept the same position at the University of Iowa. Heller's resignation is effective immediately and a national search for his replacement is currently underway.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## The Fungo

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Now this feels like we just got crapped on.


  Agreed


----------



## Bluethunder

Damn,.....that is pretty much all that comes to mind.

Let's all pray Prettyman doesn't take HALF as long to find his man as Iowa took to find theirs.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Bluethunder said:


> Damn,.....that is pretty much all that comes to mind.
> 
> Let's all pray Prettyman doesn't take HALF as long to find his man as Iowa took to find theirs.



I would guess he already has two or three in mind to take over.  Prettyman always seems to be a step or two ahead when it comes to replacing coaches.

Congrats & good luck to Coach Heller.  ISU was a pretty good gig for him after UNI dropped baseball. It was very beneficial to both him & ISU.  I'm sure that going back home to Iowa weighed heavily in his decision to take the job  even with all of the apparent shortcomings of support for Univ. Iowa baseball. It would appear that he has taken a lesser program that what he had here; could be making more $$$ though?


----------



## Bally #50

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> I would guess he already has two or three in mind to take over.  Prettyman always seems to be a step or two ahead when it comes to replacing coaches.
> 
> Congrats & good luck to Coach Heller.  ISU was a pretty good gig for him after UNI dropped baseball. It was very beneficial to both him & ISU.  I'm sure that going back home to Iowa weighed heavily in his decision to take the job  even with all of the apparent shortcomings of support for Univ. Iowa baseball. It would appear that he has taken a lesser program that what he had here; could be making more $$$ though?


I feel a little more confident about the change because I consider RP to be a baseball guy. His early ties were with the sport, his son came up in the industry, and like you just said, he often is ahead of the game with a few names in the hat so to speak. We'll see. After finally getting ISU baseball back on the map, I hate to see us start over again. We'll see but I imagine it will not take long.


----------



## Bluethunder

Maybe Ronnie junior will be interested.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I may be totally wrong but I don't see this as a baseball move at all.  That he is going to his home state is one big reason he made the move.  The other big reason is simply $$$$.  We know it isn't a step up in program quality and, IIRC, facilities.  However if you survey 1000 people on the street, I'll bet they say that this move is an improvement in both just because it's the "better" conference and therefore has to be "better" facitities and support.


----------



## bent20

Bally #46 said:


> I feel a little more confident about the change because I consider RP to be a baseball guy. His early ties were with the sport, his son came up in the industry, and like you just said, he often is ahead of the game with a few names in the hat so to speak. We'll see. After finally getting ISU baseball back on the map, I hate to see us start over again. We'll see but I imagine it will not take long.



We're still on the map. The key is to hire someone who will keep us there. I, too, have confidence in Prettyman to find the right coach.


----------



## Sycamoooore

Shocked that it got this far. Rick is a great guy and a solid coach but this whole process was ridiculous and unfortunately, it put ISU in a tough spot but I feel confident ISU will end up getting a great coach and will build on what they have.

ISU is a good destination and can always be a little diamond in the rough.

Heller will be a good fit for Iowa and despite the poor handling of the hiring process, Iowans appear to be satisfied to elated with his hire. I think he'll get them to 30 wins a year pretty consistently and if they follow through with the committments I've been hearing for the indoor facility and work on either upgrades or a new "stadium" (somewhere between ISU and a small minor league park.)

Don't underestimate the financial power that Iowa can create if they really get behind it. I still think that Barta is an idiot and doesn't really give a crap about baseball. (evidenced by his absence during parts of the interview process)


----------



## Sycamoooore

How weird is this going to be when Jack Dahm is named as an assistant in some capacity? Jack has indicated that he has no plans to move from Iowa City.

(Actually, if what I heard is accurate, it may never come to that. Apparently, when Heller applied for the Iowa job the last time, word is that Dahm called Heller and asked what questions they asked him.  Soon after, Dahm interviewed and was eventually hired.  If this is true, that's a pretty dick move.)



Lastly, I read where Dahm was making ~$155,000/year.  Much more than I thought.  I believed him to make in the $100,000 range.  Heller was in the $75,000 range I believe.  

Dahm was the lowest paid Skipper in the B1G so it wouldn't surprise me if Heller had some leverage here to easily get to $150,000+ ......

Not bad to double your salary and combined with Heller being an Iowa boy......Makes sense if this is the case. 

I also think Rick will be able to fund raise and get some things done that others have not.


----------



## BankShot

We need someone that's gonna stay awhile...3 coaches in a decade will destroy in-state recruiting continuity/name recognition & contacts. Essentially, the 30 yr_ building blocks_ cemented by Coach Warn have been virtually dismantled.
The game of "revolving doors" has a price...and it's spelled T-R-A-D-I-T-I-O-N. One and done JC transfers are only a band-aid.


----------



## ISUCC

don't forget we host the 2014 MVC baseball tournament, so that will hopefully help get a good coach in here.


----------



## BankShot

Any suspected "short lists" that RP might examine?


----------



## bigsportsfan

Another factor to Heller leaving is the rise of prominence by IU, which is now getting the top instate players that we used to get. He can rule Iowa.


----------



## The Fungo

bigsportsfan said:


> Another factor to Heller leaving is the rise of prominence by IU, which is now getting the top instate players that we used to get. He can rule Iowa.



I would somewhat disagree with that. Look at IU's roster and Smith does not recruit many in state players.


----------



## bent20

There is also the fact that Heller is an Iowa native. I'd say that was the primary reason he left. The fact that he'd get a chance to coach in the Big 10 and make a little more money was likely high as well. I don't think competing with Indiana baseball had anything to do with it. We're competing for recruits all of the time. We've had some great teams in recent years and several kids going to the pros, so I don't think we have to worry about taking a backseat. Indiana had a very good year in baseball but their program has little to no history.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> There is also the fact that Heller is an Iowa native. I'd say that was the primary reason he left. The fact that he'd get a chance to coach in the Big 10 and *make a little more money* was likely high as well. I don't think competing with Indiana baseball had anything to do with it. We're competing for recruits all of the time. We've had some great teams in recent years and several kids going to the pros, so I don't think we have to worry about taking a backseat. Indiana had a very good year in baseball but their program has little to no history.



A little more??? Print sources I saw indicate that he went from 75k to 150k.  It was something coming from Iowa, can't come up with it right now.


----------



## Bally #50

One year of success with IU certainly didn't make a difference with Rick. I doubt he is intimidated too easy. Maybe double the money helped but home is home. My guess is being "homesick" had most everything to do it with a love for Iowa and it's unique way of life. We wish him well. Any rumors out there  yet on replacements? I see RP pulling a magic one out of his hat.


----------



## bent20

Sycamore Proud said:


> A little more??? Print sources I saw indicate that he went from 75k to 150k.  It was something coming from Iowa, can't come up with it right now.



A "little more" is relative, I guess. Yes, it's double what he was making, but still the lowest baseball coach salary in the Big 10. If money was his primary motivation, I think he could have pursued a job somewhere that pays more.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> A "little more" is relative, I guess. Yes, it's double what he was making, but still the lowest baseball coach salary in the Big 10. If money was his primary motivation, I think he could have pursued a job somewhere that pays more.



Agreed, I knew that what's you met.  This is just another case where the "have nots" of the world can't compete with he "haves".


----------



## BlueSycamore

Rick Heller's #Iowa staff taking shape. Told #IndianaState's Brian Smiley will join him in Iowa City. One more slot. #B1G @UIBaseball— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) July 18, 2013


----------



## Sycamoooore

bent20 said:


> A "little more" is relative, I guess. Yes, it's double what he was making, but still the lowest baseball coach salary in the Big 10. If money was his primary motivation, I think he could have pursued a job somewhere that pays more.



Dahm was making $155,000.  That was reportedly the lowest in the B1G.  Heller's contract is supposedly to make him upper half of the B1G.  

I'm not sure what that number would be but I'm guessing it is closer to $175k??  Maybe higher.

Anyone that knows Rick would probably say $ isn't his "primary motivation" and that he probably wouldn't have left ISU anytime soon for ANY other job than the only D1 program in his home state.  

Combine the home state thing with a $100,000 pay raise and this was a no brainer.  Sure, he could have maybe tried to get a bigger name job based on his history, but he could have done that many times over in the last 15 years. This was home and ISU was unfortunately a casualty in this. I'm sure it was extremely hard for Rick to do because ISU really was a great fit when he needed it and I know he is grateful for ISU betting on him.  

I think both parties benefited from this relationship. Unfortunately for ISU, it will be crucial that they make a long term hire now.  but, even if they don't, ISU is and will remain a very good destination even if it becomes more of a stepping stone job.  There are just too many positive things going for Terre Haute and ISU for it not to be a really nice situation there.


----------

